# Critical skills visa rectification query



## sharihar03 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I have been issued with the critical skills visa and I noticed that it has been issued under the category of Business Process Outsourcing as System integration specialist . I remember System integration specialist fall under the category of Information communication and Technology not under BPO as per Gazette and the same has been mentioned in our application too. Will that create an issue or do I need to apply for visa label rectification? Please advise.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

sharihar03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been issued with the critical skills visa and I noticed that it has been issued under the category of Business Process Outsourcing as System integration specialist . I remember System integration specialist fall under the category of Information communication and Technology not under BPO as per Gazette and the same has been mentioned in our application too. Will that create an issue or do I need to apply for visa label rectification? Please advise.


Nothing to worry about. Most tech designations fall inbetween both the ICT section and the BPO one which includes "Software Development Engineers and Managers
Systems Architects, Engineers and Managers."


----------

